

Not Dick: Are there any good managers?  - jrwoodruff

I've seen tons of posts about bad bosses and what makes them so (including the one on HN today), but are there any good managers out there?<p>I think we've all worked for a few of the 'Dicks' out there, and its easy to complain and gripe about them. Are there also examples of what makes a great manager? Or even some input from managers themselves?
======
yowsa
Great managers, I think, do three things well:

1\. They manage your performance. Not just by telling you when you're doing
well, or poor, but by helping you set goals that help other people in the
company. And this do this so you can do this with your own staff, should you
ever get any. 2\. They fit you into the culture. This might mean running
interference, or helping you understand how your team can and can't impact the
rest of the organization. They aren't negative about the culture, but they're
honest about it; even when bad stuff happens or is likely too, they're honest
and want the team to figure out how to solve the right problems. 3\. They're
willing to try new things, and they think about new approaches, including
things you want to try. This is partly about creating a culture of learning,
but its also about creating a safe environment for their staff to complain.
Not everything will work, but you won't know until you try it. Their job is to
weed out the crazy suggestions from the ones that might be productive. A
manager who understands that is worth their weight in gold.

